
Show HN: CloudRail – “API Abstraction Layer” for Cloud Storage, Social and More - licobo
https://cloudrail.com
======
detaro
What changed since your last Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10866996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10866996)
(207 days ago)?

~~~
licobo
Actually a lot. We have complete new interfaces with a real abstraction layer
and not only bundled APIs in a single SDK. Moreover we now support Android,
iOS, Java and Node.js

